# Looking for floor plans



## LnJsdad (May 22, 2010)

I am going to be looking into a 20 X 30 with two car garage entrance on the 20 FT side.

Does anyone out there know of free planning software or an online source for pre made plans???

I know I need to look into local building code etc, I just need something basic to start out with..


----------



## siddle (May 17, 2011)

Why don't you contact Absolute Steel? They specialize in metal garages. You will find that metal garage kits from Absolute Steel come in a variety of styles and models.


----------



## grumpysgarage (Mar 12, 2012)

Try google sketch up. It won't be a perfect design solution and it wont be top quality, but if you just want a rough idea of what something will look like then it can be a great tool. I have used it for building a shed outside my house and it worked great.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 1, 2012)

I use Floorplan 3d for all my designs


----------



## BlueCabbie (Jul 26, 2012)

The free Google Sketchup is a pretty good choice. There are quite a few prebuilt to scale items you can use, and generators for walls and framing. 

View attachment 2012-07-26_14-33-03.jpg


View attachment 2012-07-26_14-35-46.jpg


View attachment 2012-07-26_14-42-04.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2012)

That is really neat.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 26, 2012)

what kinda welding rod do you need to weld that  wood together?

looks like there's no car stuff in there,  I think that's against the law!


----------



## BlueCabbie (Jul 27, 2012)

Welding Rod? I tried RG-45, but the wood smoked too much. Suggestions?

Don't need to waste space on a car. The beater truck hauls metal and wood and oxy-Acetylene tanks just fine and is happy on the driveway. 

Woodworking in the front, Metalworking in the back. I'll post a pic of my 66 year old Lathe when I get it back together.


----------

